# Another Vintage Diver...



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

....this time I found a Felca Seascoper... :tongue2:

It is 42mmx42mm and has an automatic AS 1896 inside.

I particularly like the thick crystal and the cool sub at the backcase!

(sellers pics)




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Love compressor-cased divers and the Felsa is one of the rare ones! Funky colours too - never saw one like this before. Looking forward to arrival photos!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Were thee different sized compressor cases?

I thought they were 38mm or so?

Thats a great looking one


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Pretty sure there were Jase. This one isn't in front of me, but ISTR that it's bigger than 38mm:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

36-37mm diameter for the smaller Super Compressors, 42mm for the larger ones like those above:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...er+++compressor


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm starting to like these compressor cased divers more & more .. will have to get a 42mm size one me thinks.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

now i do like that.

think i might have to start looking out for more vintage divers


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Like that a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

very nice piece of kit well done


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I want one  :lol:

A lot nicer than mine










Mike


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Like that another one for the ever growing list of wants.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

MIKE said:


> I want one  :lol:
> 
> A lot nicer than mine
> 
> ...


very,very nice Mike!... h34r:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool. I love these compressor cases... So much so Ive bought one as well...


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

JonW said:


> Very cool. I love these compressor cases... So much so Ive bought one as well...


Pics?.... :thumbup:....pics!


----------

